# Director 'exe' in html einbinden



## marronne (11. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Directorfilm den ich in meine HTML-Seite einbinden möchte. Leider habe ich nur noch die vom Projektor erzeugte 'exe'-Datei. Wie binde ich so eine Datei ein, so daß sie z.B. über einen Link gestartet wird ohne daß die IE Menüs 'Ausführen/Speichern' erscheinen? Habe ich mich deutlich ausgedrückt?  

Über eure Info's würde ich mich freuen marronne


----------



## D@nger (11. März 2006)

Hallo, das ist nicht so einfach zu lösen und meines Wissens nach nur beim IE machbar. Das Stichwort ist VBS oder Activex.


----------



## Maik (11. März 2006)

Habe etwas recherchiert, da ich mit 'Macromedia Director' nicht arbeite 



			
				Macromedia Deutschland - Director MX 2004 : Häufig gestellte Frage hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie erfolgt die Wiedergabe von Director-Inhalten im Web?
> 
> Für die Wiedergabe im Web speichern Entwickler ihre Director-Inhalte als Shockwave-Filme. In allen größeren Browsern können diese Filme dann mit Shockwave Player dargestellt werden.
> 
> Quelle: http://www.macromedia.com/de/software/director/productinfo/faq/#item-15



P.S. Das Thema kommt ins Board für HTML-Editoren.


----------



## D@nger (11. März 2006)

@michaelsinterface
Das ist (fast) klar, aber eine exe kann doch nicht über den Browser abgespielt werden, oder?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. März 2006)

Ueber ActiveX sollte es aber theoretisch moeglich sein das File im IE gleich ausfuehren zu lassen, denk ich.


----------



## Maik (11. März 2006)

D@nger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ist (fast) klar, aber eine exe kann doch nicht über den Browser abgespielt werden, oder?


Das Zitat soll auch genau das zum Ausdruck bringen (abgesehen von den Möglichkeiten mit ActiveX). 

Ob das dem Thread-Autor klar ist, kann ich nicht einschätzen.


----------



## D@nger (11. März 2006)

@Dennis Wronka
Ja, Activex habe ich auch schon vorgeschlagen, aber ich denke mal, dass weniger als 50% ActiveX "freigegeben" haben.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. März 2006)

Das ist natuerlich ein Problem, aber ich denke nicht, dass es eine andere Moeglichkeit gibt.


----------



## marronne (11. März 2006)

Hallo an alle,

schön das ihr euch Gedanken macht. Ich habe soweit verstanden, dass das nur über ActiveX wohl möglich ist. Nur dummerweise habe ich keine Ahnung von ActiveX. Ich weiß wohl, dass die meisten User es nicht so ohne weiteres erlaubt haben in ihren Browsern. Es gibt dann doch eine Meldung des Browsers, oder?
Wie sähe das alles aus?

Grüsse marronne


----------



## franz007 (11. März 2006)

Über eine exe Datei wäre es möglich vollen Zugriff auf das System des Users zu bekommen und daher ist das Ausführen in Browsern (ausgenommen ActiveX vom IE) nicht (gottseidank) nicht möglich.

Entweder du kannst deine Datei nochmals als Shockwave-Film oder du bietest die exe als Download an.



> Leider habe ich nur noch die vom Projektor erzeugte 'exe'-Datei.



Du könntest dich auch nach tools umschauen die den Quellcode wieder extrahieren wie es bei sfw Dateien für flash möglich ist.


----------



## marronne (11. März 2006)

Hallo,

danke für eure Mühen. Ich denke, ich versuche eine Möglichkeit zu finden den Film in eine dcr zurückzuverwandeln. Weiß nur noch nicht, ob's klappt. 

Ich habe eine Möglichkeit gefunden ein ActiveX-Element daraus zu machen, dann wird der User nur noch gefragt, ob er's ausführen lassen will oder nicht. Wäre eine Möglichkeit, mir gefällt das nur nicht. Mein Film ist zwar harmlos, aber wer weiß das?

Mal sehen was ich noch finde. Merci marronne


----------



## marronne (11. März 2006)

Hallo,

war doch nicht so einfach. Mein html-editor interpretiert richtig, doch der IE findet beim anklicken des Links die Datei nicht. 
 Hat jemand noch eine Idee? Kann keinen Convertor für 'exe' in 'dcr' finden. Muss wohl die exe nehmen. Director MX kann's auch nicht importieren.

Übrigens, was heißt Rookie unter meinem Namen? sorry.

bis bald marronne


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. März 2006)

marronne hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Übrigens, was heißt Rookie unter meinem Namen? sorry.


Rookie bedeutet Anfaenger. Das ist quasi Dein Mitgliedsstatus. Mit steigender Beitragszahl bekommst Du z.B. den Status "Mitglied Bronze", "Mitglied Silber", etc.
Ab einer bestimmten Beitragszahl kannst Du auch einen eigenen Status setzen.


----------



## D@nger (11. März 2006)

Hallo,
folgenden Code in die HTML-Datei:

```
<body>
  <script language="Vbscript">
    dim wsh
    set wsh = CreateObject("wscript.shell")
    wsh.Run("C:\a.exe")
    set wsh = nothing
  </script>
</body>
```

mir ist aufgefallen, dass es nur lokal klappt.


----------



## marronne (11. März 2006)

Hallo D@nger,

ich hatte etwas ähnliches nur als Javscript gefunden. Habe Deinen Code probiert. Im Editor alles kein Problem, wenn ich die Abfrage des Zulassens bejahe. Nur der IE findet einfach die 'exe' Datei nicht. Versteh' ich nicht. Hab's auch schon im gleichen Verzeichnis probiert.
Muss man einen Server wie Apache installiert haben um 'foto'realistische Ergebnisse zu erzielen? Komm mit Apache noch nicht ganz klar, gerade erst installiert. Verstehe die Datei 'httpd.conf' noch nicht so recht.
Ich bin wirklich ein Rookie 

17:33 Uhr: es funktioniert, mit absoluter Pfadangabe. Schön. Aber vielleicht habe ich später noch Fragen.
18:33 Uhr doch nicht, jetzt Fehlermeldung: Objekt erforderlich: 'wsh'. Apache funktioniert.

Grüße marronne


----------



## D@nger (11. März 2006)

Ja, also ich suche mal weiter für dich.


----------



## marronne (12. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Directorfilm den ich in meine HTML-Seite einbinden möchte. Leider habe ich nur noch die vom Projektor erzeugte 'exe'-Datei. Wie binde ich so eine Datei ein, so daß sie z.B. über einen Link gestartet wird ohne daß die IE Menüs 'Ausführen/Speichern' erscheinen? 

Habe schon probiert:

```
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
<!--
 var oShell = new ActiveXObject("Wscript.Shell");
//-->
</script>
```

und im Dokument:


```
<a href="#" onclick="oShell.Run('../film/wohin.exe'); return false;">
```

aber der IE macht Fehlermeldungen wie 'oSell' ist Null oder kein Objekt. 

Über eure Info's würde ich mich freuen marronne


----------



## Maik (12. März 2006)

Zu dem Problem hast du doch gestern schon einen Thread gestartet?

Die neue Frage hätte also ruhig in dem vorhandenen Thread angehängt werden können.

Aus diesem Grund werden die doppelt vorhandenen Themen von mir zusammengeführt.


----------



## marronne (12. März 2006)

Hallo,

entschuldige, aber ich dachte es sind zwei verschiedene Foren und die Betrachter kommen aus verschiedenen Gründen in das jeweilige Forum. War ein Versuch eine Lösung zu finden.

Gruß marronne


----------



## Maik (12. März 2006)

Kein Problem, wir Mods können ein deplaztiertes Thema auch in das passende Forum verschieben und so der gewünschten Zielgruppe zuführen. 

An dieser Stelle empfehle ich dir die Netiquette #12 für das Forum.


----------

